# turning curly maple



## jerryo (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi fellow lumber jocks. I recently bought some 8/4 curly maple for table legs for some tables and night stands I am going to make. I was wondering if anyone has turned curly maple and if there was lots of tear out? Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks, Jerry O


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Sharp Tools Jerryo, very sharp tools…... Other than that I have not had any problems….. Remember no pics it did not happen…...


----------



## jerryo (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Gshepherd, Promise to take some pics, how high a grit do you go with the slip stones? Jerry


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Sharp sharp sharp! That's about it. I turn curly maple nearly every day. It sure does give pretty results.


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

I have also turned curly maple. I haven't encountered any worse tear out than normal maple.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Jerryo, I do not use any slip stones, I grind on a slow speed grinder (One-way jig) and deburr with 220 on a dowel or on a flat surface. Hope this helps….


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I think the entries pretty well cover it. Sharp tools are really the key to turning or working with curly maple.


----------



## franco88 (Mar 26, 2008)

One can only repeat the necessity of a sharp tool and an admonition to start slowly and feel your way into the heart of the task.


----------



## tamboti (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Yes sharp tools wont help if you don"t have a plan of what the legs should look like. try drawing a rough full scale plan.Very important is the pommel this is the transition of the square section to round this should be no to subtle and not much but a slight curve from corner to corner of the sq section when you look at it side on.Regards Tamboti


----------

